# Got my Crystal Reds today..



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

I ordered 6 (off of another forum, sorry) this week and received the order today (actually yesterday, a long story). I am so excited to have these. I can't wait until they reproduce. They are full grown adults.

Once they settle in I will try to get some decent pictures of them.

Just had to share my excitement. :biggrin:


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Congratulations, Myra! Welcome to the unofficial 'club'  If your Crystals are like mine, you will see eggs almost immediately.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

where did you find these gems?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That is exciting news... Looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

kimbm04r said:


> I ordered 6 (off of another forum, sorry) this week and received the order today (actually yesterday, a long story). I am so excited to have these. I can't wait until they reproduce. They are full grown adults.
> 
> Once they settle in I will try to get some decent pictures of them.
> 
> Just had to share my excitement. :biggrin:


I have read your ordeal with the shrimp. Glad they made it...

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Scrimp (Oct 13, 2004)

I got mine too and then of course I found some in a kinda LSF some one had brought them in and didnt want them anymore...needless to say I bought every single one of them and they are a great grade with solid red and white stripes. I hope they breed then ill sale them at discount prices and flood the market with them LOL


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

which lfs?


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

*Pics*

Finally got to take pictures last night. These shrimp came from Vinnymac at The Planted Tank.

I am sad to report that I lost one last night but I did find one that is carrying eggs.

For your enjoyment:


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

That Red Cherry with yellow eggs in the first picture is really beautiful, good luck with the mommy. That picture almost makes me want to get some cherries too (right now I have only CRS and White Pearls). And good luck with the Crystal Reds too!


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Well, I now it looks like a Cherry but, I am not sure it is a Cherry red that has the eggs because I don't have any adult Cherries in that tank, just adult CRS. I will have to wait until they hatch. Thanks.


----------



## rain- (Dec 16, 2005)

Ah, I thought you knew it was a cherry. I can say with 100% certainty that it isn't a Crystal Red, even the ones with nearly no white don't look like that. The colour of the eggs is also wrong for CRS (they have brownish eggs which turn lighter when the babies are soon ready to hatch).

Here's a picture of two of my very low grade CRS females with eggs for comparison (I also have higher grade ones in another tank, but I thought these would be better when comparing to your picture).

And I don't mean to be rude or anything, to me it just seems obvious that that isn't a CRS.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

That is fine, didn't take it as rude. It just strikes me as strange since I don't (didn't think) I had any adult Cherries in that tank. Didn't look like a CRS to me either, but it did confuse me. If she is a Cherry, she is the largest one (male or female) in that tank, and I only have a dozen (at the most) of them in there. I have had Cherries with eggs before but never a CRS.

Can't wait until they hatch. I marked it on the calendar.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

kimbm04r said:


> Well, I now it looks like a Cherry but, I am not sure it is a Cherry red that has the eggs because I don't have any adult Cherries in that tank, just adult CRS. I will have to wait until they hatch. Thanks.


I do not think the eggs of CRS are yellow. To me that looks like a pregnant cherry red. Just like a huge one I have in my tank...mayve vinny can answer what color the eggs are

Cheers,

Pedro

BTW...nice CRS


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

MY CRS have never had eggs that yellow. They are more of a buff color. Alos have never seen a CRS carry so many eggs while Cherries do all the time.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

The shrimp with the eggs is definitely a cherry -- Crystal Reds don't get/have that stripe that you can see on top of the shrimp. It's a nice shrimp, though. Good luck with all your shrimpkeeping!


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Yep, She sure is carrying a lot of eggs. Never seen a Cherry with so many eggs. Yesterday she lost all of her color when I turned the lights on in the morning and I was kind of concerned about her but last night her color was back. Maybe she had morning sickness. 

She is the first one I have noticed that stripe on.


----------

